# Gotta Love Those Global Warming/Climate Change/Recycling Lies !!!!



## nononono (Apr 22, 2019)

*April 15, 2019 *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Malthusians  and Ehrlichians have been around for a while despite being ridiculously wrong.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *April 15, 2019 *


I developed a system I call "deep recycling".
It involves putting all of the garbage in one container (the one that says "trash") and putting it out on the curb every Tuesday morning.
This refuse goes to the landfill, where it is buried in the dirt, where it eventually becomes part of the earth again.
Deep recycling.
I recycle copper, and brass, and those containers are taken to the scrap yard by me. The scrap yard I go to wont even take plastic anymore.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I developed a system I call "deep recycling".
> It involves putting all of the garbage in one container (the one that says "trash") and putting it out on the curb every Tuesday morning.
> This refuse goes to the landfill, where it is buried in the dirt, where it eventually becomes part of the earth again.
> Deep recycling.
> I recycle copper, and brass, and those containers are taken to the scrap yard by me. The scrap yard I go to wont even take plastic anymore.


*I'm no " Conservationist " by all means.....but I essentially do *
*the same thing on a larger scale....*

*Here's an interesting article/PDF :*

https://www.ellenmacarthurfoundation.org/assets/downloads/ce100/Scaling-Recycled-Plastics-across-Industries.pdf


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I developed a system I call "deep recycling".
> It involves putting all of the garbage in one container (the one that says "trash") and putting it out on the curb every Tuesday morning.
> This refuse goes to the landfill, where it is buried in the dirt, where it eventually becomes part of the earth again.
> Deep recycling.
> I recycle copper, and brass, and those containers are taken to the scrap yard by me. The scrap yard I go to wont even take plastic anymore.


I do the same.  Because sending two fossil fueled trucks in to my neighborhood every week is supposedly not good for the environment.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I do the same.  Because sending two fossil fueled trucks in to my neighborhood every week is supposedly not good for the environment.


S-M-A-R-T spells smart.


----------

